# Composto di/da



## Benvindo

Chi potrebbe dirmi qual è la forma corretta, "una famiglia composta di tre persone" oppure "una famiglia composta da tre persone" ?
Grazie!
BV


----------



## Amada

Userei composta da, in questo caso mi sembra più giusto.
"Da" perchè nei passivi si usa "da".
Come se fosse : "la famiglia (è) composta da..."
Ancora: composto vuol dire anche "acostumado", quindi se dici "di"
può sembrare "educata famiglia di 4 persone"


----------



## SunDraw

Amada said:


> Userei composta da, in questo caso mi sembra più giusto.
> "Da" perchè nei passivi si usa "da".
> Come se fosse : "la famiglia (è) composta da..."
> Ancora: composto vuol dire anche "acostumado", quindi se dici "di"
> può sembrare "educata famiglia di 4 persone"


E' pur vero che si dice "comporsi di", ma sottoscrivo un più sicuro "da".
Volendo, si dice comunemente "una famiglia di tre persone" _tout court_.


----------



## Benvindo

Ciao, Amada e Sundraw. Queste "piccole parole" sono la cosa più difficile quando si deve imparare una lingua! Allora grazie della gentilezza e dei suggerimenti, sono stati utilissimi! 
BV


----------



## Sabrine07

Dal punto di vista grammaticale la forma corretta è composta di, anche se la maggior parte delle persone non la usa.


----------



## simona02

come dice Sabrine07, e cf. Garzanti on line (garzantilinguistica.it):

_v. intr. pron_. essere costituito, formato: _la sua famiglia *si compone di* quattro persone_.

"da" si usa piuttosto per indicare l'agente del verbo (voce/diatesi passiva), e non è il caso qui. si può parlare, eventualmente, di "un inno composto *da *Allevi" (voce attiva: Allevi ha composto l'inno).
"famiglia composta da" - è come dire che la famiglia è stata composta da qualcuno / qualcuno ha composto la famiglia. 

analogia: il cervello è composto/formato di neuroni, oppure il cervello è composto/formato da neuroni?


----------



## Necsus

Sabrine07 said:


> Dal punto di vista grammaticale la forma corretta è composta di, anche se la maggior parte delle persone non la usa.


Sono d'accordo. Direi che la forma passiva dei tempi _composti_ di 'comporre' si costruisce come la forma intransitiva pronominale 'comporsi [di]' (Garzanti):
essere costituito, formato: _la sua famiglia si compone di quattro persone_.
Dal DeMauro:
comporre - [...] di cose o persone: costituire, formare: _l’opera è composta di tre volumi._

_Ops...incrocio_


----------



## Amada

A me una "famiglia composta (di 4 persone)" mi fa pensare a una "famiglia educata".
Quanto alla forma: composta = participio di comporre o di comporsi?
Allora perche' no compostasi?


----------



## simona02

Amada said:


> A me una "famiglia composta (di 4 persone)" mi fa pensare a una "famiglia educata".


 
"una persona composta" è un conto, "una famiglia composta di 4 persone" è un altro conto. "educato" non funziona come sinonimo per "composto" in questo sintagma della "famiglia". 



> Quanto alla forma: composta = participio di comporre o di comporsi?
> Allora perche' no compostasi?


 
se dovessi dire "famiglia formata di", ti viene naturale dire "famglia formatasi di 4 persone"? o "famiglia costituitasi di 4 persone"?

_comporre_ e _comporsi_ sono lo stesso verbo, solo la voce è diversa. _comporre_ è voce/diatesi attiva, _comporsi_ è voce/diatesi riflessiva. 
(e, se non sbaglio - e se sbaglio, correggetemi -, _comporsi _include in sé l'agente e questo esclude di per sé "da", che si usa per introdurre l'agente.)


----------



## Necsus

Ancora, dal Treccani:
comporre - [...] Al passivo, e nell intransitivo prononominale, essere formato, costituito: _la vita umana ... è composta e intessuta parte di dolore, parte di noia_ (Leopardi); _la mia famiglia si compone_ (o _è composta_) _di tre persone_; _la giuria è composta di cinque membri; l'opera si compone di otto volumi_.



simona02 said:


> _comporre_ e _comporsi_ sono lo stesso verbo, solo la voce è diversa. _comporre_ è voce/diatesi attiva, _comporsi_ è voce/diatesi riflessiva.
> (e, se non sbaglio - e se sbaglio, correggetemi -, _comporsi _include in sé l'agente e questo esclude di per sé "da", che si usa per introdurre l'agente.)


Simona, l'hai chiesto tu, quindi ti correggo..!   Nel forum c'è una discussione su verbi riflessivi e pronominali: _comporsi_, come dicevo nell'intervento precedente, è un _intransitivo pronominale_, per cui non si può parlare di diatesi riflessiva, in cui soggetto e oggetto coincidono, ma al limite di una, ipotetica in italiano, diatesi media.


----------



## simona02

stavo per scrivere diatesi media, ma poi ho scritto riflessiva  contaminazione col francese 
(comunque, correggi anche se non lo chiedo espressamente  )
grazie, Necsus.


----------



## Amada

<"una persona composta"  un conto, "una famiglia composta di 4 persone" è un altro conto. "educato" non funziona come sinonimo per "composto" in questo sintagma della "famiglia". >

Appunto! Educato non è sinonimo di composto nel nostro caso, proprio per questo suona strana l' espressione. O no?


----------



## simona02

non capisco perché suona strana l'espressione "famiglia composta DI 4 persone". 
coem dicevo qualche post prima, "il cervello è composto/formato DI o DA neuroni?" . è esattamente lo stesso tipo di struttura, dal mio punto di vista. 
e poi anche se suonasse strano, se linguisti più bravi di noi dicono che si usa DI...


----------



## SunDraw

simona02 said:


> se dovessi dire "famiglia formata di"


Ah, ecco: se è pur vero che si dice "comporsi di" (come dicevo), si dice ben di più "formato da" che "formato di".
Continuo a ritenere più che ammissibile un "famiglia composta da".


----------



## simona02

> Continuo a ritenere più che ammissibile un "famiglia composta da".


 
e io continuo a fidarmi del garzanti, quello di oggi, non quello del 2015, che ammetterà forse anche "composto da" 
perché se è vero che le lingue sono vive, è anche vero che non dobbiamo torturarle ad ogni costo.


----------



## giovannino

SunDraw said:


> Continuo a ritenere più che ammissibile un "famiglia composta da".


 
Sono d'accordo. Dal Devoto Oli:

_un appartamento composto *di* (o *da*) sette vani; una commissione composta *di* (o *da*) cinque membri_

Dal Palazzi Folena:

_il consiglio era composto da sei persone_


----------



## Necsus

SunDraw said:


> Continuo a ritenere più che ammissibile un "famiglia composta da".


Ma nessuno nega che sia ammissibile, Sandro, visto che in mancanza d'altro è l'uso a renderlo tale.  Però, almeno per ora, a me risultano senz'altro più testimonianze accreditate che legittimano la versione con 'di', di cui io condivido naturalmente la logica.


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Continuo a ritenere più che ammissibile un "famiglia composta da".


Certo, anche il _DISC 2002_ è dello stesso parere.


La nota grammaticale del Garzanti 2007 alla voce comporre dice la stessa cosa:



> Il participio passato *composto* può reggere sia la preposizione _di_ (_un comitato composto di cinque persone_) sia la preposizione _da_ (_un comitato composto da cinque persone_).


 
È indifferente usare una preposizione o l'altra: la frase risulterà sempre corretta e con lo stesso significato.


----------



## Amada

Infine, per evitare quel senso di "composto" che vuol dire "educato",
nel caso specifico userei "da".
Metti che si parla di una famiglia dalle cattive maniere?


----------



## paperino00

Quindi "Il cervello è composto di neuroni" 
e "il cervello è composto da neuroni" 
è corretto tutti e due?

grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso proprio di sì.


----------



## joy68

Vi do una mano anche se son passati mesi ormai dall'ultimo post.

Una famiglia è composta da quattro persone
Un cervello è composto da milioni di neuroni
Una sceneggiatura è composta da nove scene

perché....

sono persone che compongono una famiglia
sono neuroni che compongono un cervello
sono scene che compongono una sceneggiatura. FULL STOP.

Quanto alla compostezza, Amada...
È di grande aiuto conoscere etimologia. Parola "composto" intesa come "ordinato" sovente si riferisce alla postura o comportamento corporale di una persona in una tipica circostanza. Per esempio: a tavola, durante un pasto.
_- Non mettere i gomiti sul tavolo!
- Siediti dritto!
- Non fissare la Signorina Brown, ci metti in imbarazzo!_
etc.
La compostezza non implica, però, una buona educazione completa. Si può essere perfettamente composti ma nello stesso tempo anche impertinenti, evitando di dare risposte esaurienti alle domande della moglie del Signor Badalamenti, durante la cena.
Educazione va parecchio oltre.

Adesso vi do due esempi di uso del "di" e del "da":

1. Una famiglia composta di francesi.
2. Una famiglia composta da francesi.

Quale è, o potrebbe essere, il senso di ciascuna delle frasi?:

1. Una famiglia francese nella quale le regole del Bon Ton si succhiano con il latte materno?
o
2. Una famiglia nella quale non ci sono mai stati degli stranieri?

A voi la scelta! hihihi 

Regole, regole, regole! Giusto rispettarle ma, guai a esserne schiavi!
La cosa più importante è saper capire e saper farsi capire. Ma, perché io possa capirti, tu devi saper farti capire, in primis.
Vale a dire: tu ti esprimi, io ascolto ed interpreto. Il tuo dovere viene prima del mio. Se tu sbagli, mi metti in difficoltà.
E questa è una delle regole cardinali del Bon Ton, più importanti della schiena dritta.

BTW, il codice Bon Ton si compone di molte accortezze utili ma nello stesso tempo il codice Bon Ton è composto da alcune accortezze indispensabili.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Amada

- È di grande aiuto conoscere L'etimologia. LA Parola "composto" ...
Ti ringrazio per i preziosi suggerimenti. 
Non ho cambiato idea sulle mie preferenze a proposito della preposizione "da" o "di".


----------



## uther78

Salve, faccio notare che nella frase "la famiglia è composta" non c'è un passivo. Se lo fosse, avrebbe il significato di "la famiglia viene composta (in questo momento)". Si tratta dunque di verbo essere + aggettivo.


----------



## Lubella

e se invece della famiglia prendiamo i fiori?

una famiglia composta di 5 persone - una famiglia di 5 persone - un bouquet (composto, fatto) di 5 fiori
un bouquet (composto, fatto) da 5 fiori - i fiori da soli hanno organizzato un un bouquet 
se invece una famiglia è composta da 5 persone, vuol dire che queste 5 persone si sono incontrate e unite per formare una famiglia, e questo sarebbe strano, perché solo due di loro hanno scelto uno l'altro


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ma non è vero! 
Metti per esempio, due coniugi, un figlio adottivo e un altro figlio con la relativa moglie.
In quanti si sono scelti? Almeno 4 su 5 .. 
Le relative scelte, o l'uso di una ipotetica forma passiva, non c'entrano affatto.

Il punto è l'uso autonomo di una preposizione che può anche avere una ragione storica, indipendente dalla ragione etimologica.
La famiglia è composta da/di persone, il mazzo di fiori è composto di/da rose e tulipani.

Per come la vedo io, la preposizione "di" ha a che fare con un complemento di mezzo, il famoso "_altare adorno di rose_" (ablativo) che abbiamo tutti studiato all'inizio del latino e della relativa analisi logica.
Ugualmente
_- "la statua di bronzo_" (che nominalmente potrebbe anche significare "una statua composta da molecole di bronzo", assolutamente indistinguibile da un cervello composto da/di neuroni).

Mentre la preposizione "da" ha a che fare con un implicito complemento d'agente. Indipendentemente da una vera azione dei fiori o di quant'altro.

Con moltissimi verbi le due forme sono ugualmente accettabili, tutto dipende da quale accezione si vuole mettere in rilievo.
E quindi è una questione stilistica.

Delle due preposizioni, io sceglierei quella che al mio orecchio, in quel particolare contesto, assonanza, consonanza, mi suona meglio.


----------



## dragonseven

aposai said:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho un grosso dubbio che riguarda la seguente frase:
> 
> _La community è composta da utenti che giocano ad ogni genere di titoli per console._


Ciao!
A mio avviso, la frase in questione si può riferire ad un italiano poco sorvegliato, adoperabile solo a livello colloquiale e familiare.
Innanzitutto, nel caso specifico abbiamo che "la _community_" è composta «*di* utenti» non "da utenti".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Innanzitutto, nel caso specifico abbiamo che "la _community_" è composta «*di* utenti» non "da utenti".



Composto *da/di
*


> *COMPOSTO CON, COMPOSTO DI O COMPOSTO DA? in "La grammatica italiana"
> *
> una commissione composta *da / di* cinque docenti
> 
> Nel primo caso la costruzione è quella di un complemento di ➔agente e causa efficiente, nel secondo caso quella di un complemento di ➔specificazione.



Non vedo perchè se una commissione può essere composta *da* docenti, una comunità non possa essere composta *da* utenti.


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non vedo perchè se una commissione può essere composta *da* docenti, una comunità non possa essere composta *da* utenti.


Perché, in questo caso, il complemento è di specificazione, non d'agente né d'altro.
La prova di ciò sta nel complemento che serve alla frase, ossia quello di stato.
La controprova è verificare la possibilità di passività della locuzione in questione: se non è possibile, è chiaro che non si può trattare di un complemento d'agente.
Dunque, se la frase in OP fosse passiva, in forma attiva diverrebbe
«Utenti che giocano ad ogni genere di “titoli” per _consolle_ compongono la _community_.»; mentre, se fosse già attiva (come personalmente credo), si può parafrasare cosí
«La _community_ si compone di utenti che giocano...».
V'è anche un terzo complemento che non hai riportato, quello d'origine (introdotto da «da»), per cui, se fosse questo il complemento in uso, vorrebbe dire
«La _community_ è composta {sulla base di/a partire da} utenti che giocano...».



P.s.: Per me, a livello _standard_, non è sbagliata la frase con «da», solo ritengo sia meno precisa.
Ma, ripeto, è solo una mia impressione (che, inoltre, poco c'entra con il tema della discussione).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Perché, in questo caso, il complemento è di specificazione, non d'agente né d'altro.


Community e commissione hanno esattamente lo stesso valore (gruppo di persone che hanno qualcosa in comune) quindi non vedo perchè se DA è corretto con commissione, non lo sia con community.


----------



## dragonseven

Ma come??? te l'ho spiegato il perché... 
Faccio un passo indietro...
Prendiamo in esame la frase della grammatica che hai citato: "una commissione composta da cinque docenti".
Davanti a questa forma abbiamo due possibili interpretazioni:

se è complemento d'agente: «cinque docenti compongono una commissione»;
se è complemento d'origine: «una commissione composta a partire da cinque docenti».
Ora, come puoi notare tu stesso, la 1. non corrisponde alla forma passiva dell'originale (semplicemente perché questa non è passiva, bensí attiva) e non è possibile eliminare “l'agente” (poiché il verbo non sarebbe piú tale e verrebbe identificato come aggettivo); la 2. ne modifica il senso.
Per cui abbiamo che l'unica forma esprimibile in buon italiano (quello “tradizionale”) è quella con «di»: «una commissione si compone di cinque docenti».

Altri esempi:

nella frase «Apporre, comporre, imporre, supporre ecc. sono verbi composti da _ponere_ (> «porre»)... »
abbiamo il complemento d'origine [da < sulla base di / a partire da];

nella frase «La sinfonia n. 39 di Haydn è composta di quattro movimenti... »
abbiamo quello di specificazione [«... è fatta di (non «da») quattro movimenti...»];

nella frase «La sinfonia n. 39 fu composta da Haydn...»
abbiamo quello d'agente [«Haydn compose la sinfonia n. 39...»].


Vista l'importanza dell'analisi logica in questi tempi un po' bui, quanto suddetto nel linguaggio moderno può anche avere poco valore, tuttavia non per me.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Per cui abbiamo che l'unica forma esprimibile in buon italiano (quello “tradizionale”) è quella con «di»: «una commissione si compone di cinque docenti».


Ancora una volta fai affermazioni non esatte e del tutto personali, visto che ben *4 dizionari *della lingua italiana concordano e confermano che "composto" può reggere sia DI che DA:

1 -Il Treccani dice che DA e IN sono entrambi corretti in quel contesto.

una commissione composta *da / di* cinque docenti




giovannino said:


> Sono d'accordo. Dal Devoto Oli:
> 
> _ una commissione composta *di* (o *da*) cinque membri_


E anche 2 -il Devoto Oli conferma che in questo contesto specifico sia DI che DA sono corretti.
Oltre che al 3 -dizionario Sabatini Coletti 2002 e al 4 -Garzanti


bubu7 said:


> SunDraw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continuo a ritenere più che ammissibile un "famiglia composta da".
> 
> 
> 
> Certo, anche il _DISC 2002_ è dello stesso parere.
> La nota grammaticale del _Garzanti 2007_ alla voce _comporre dice la stessa cosa_:
> 
> 
> 
> Il participio passato *composto* può reggere sia la preposizione _di_ (_un comitato composto di cinque persone_) sia la preposizione _da_ (_un comitato composto da cinque persone_).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> È indifferente usare una preposizione o l'altra: la frase risulterà sempre corretta e con lo stesso significato.
Click to expand...


Non è postando messaggi kilometrici che tentano di spostare l'attenzione dalla questione specifica che cambi la sostanza delle cose.


----------



## dragonseven

Caro Paul,

a me pare che tu non voglia capire o, forse, non ti applichi abbastanza.
Secondo te, «una commissione composta di cinque docenti» e «una commissione composta da cinque docenti», o «un muro composto di mattoni e cemento» e «un muro composto da mattoni e cemento», hanno lo stesso significato?
Lo capisci che sono due frasi/costruzioni differenti e che il senso non è propriamente lo stesso?
(Con «di» abbiamo una specie di complemento di materia e «composto» ha valore copulativo, questo, se fosse anticipato dal verbo essere, avrebbe funzione aggettivale; viceversa, quando ha valore predicativo, la preposizione propria «da» è affatto corretta, forse, addirittura preferibile appetto a «di».)
Entrambe sono accettate nell'uso, come riportano appunto i dizionarî “dell'uso”, tuttavia in quello piú sorvegliato preferisco ci sia maggiore attenzione alla trasmissione del messaggio; la grammatica della _Treccani_, invece, già specifica (forse con superficialità) la differenza esistente a seconda della preposizione che segue il predicato.
Anche nel vocabolario della stessa, alla voce costitüito in Vocabolario - Treccani, possiamo notare che delle preferenze sussistono (p.es. al contrario di quanto Giovannino riportò in #16 dal _Devoto Oli_):
"*2.* Composto, formato: si costruisce con la prep. _di_ o _da_, senza una fondamentale differenza di funzione, ma talora con sfumature semantiche più o meno avvertibili: _involucro c. di materiale plastico _(qui _di_ piuttosto che _da_, in quanto l’elemento costituente è uno solo); _un appartamento c. di sette vani_ (preferibilmente _di_, in quanto significa «che comprende sette vani»); _un’orchestrina c. di_ (più raram. _da_) _soli strumenti ad arco_;" (cfr. _formare, _*2. a.*).
Potrei addentrarmi ancora piú a fondo, purtroppo, però, rischio di superare il kilometraggio... 

Comunque sia, nessuno qui, soprattutto il sottoscritto, vieta che tu, come chiunque altro, possa esprimerti come meglio credi.


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> 1 -Il Treccani dice che DA e IN sono entrambi corretti in quel contesto.


Non mi risulta che ciò sia vero. 


> Non è postando messaggi kilometrici che tentano di spostare l'attenzione dalla questione specifica che cambi la sostanza delle cose.


Sarà anche vero ciò che scrivi, ma a ciò rispondo:
«Meglio così, anziché il nulla. Ché "sempre l'ignoranza fa paura ed il silenzio è uguale a morte"».


----------

